# FUNDRAISER FOR EASTON COMMUNITY CENTRE-THE CLUB NIGHT IS BACK -YAY!! 16/12



## kalidarkone (Oct 22, 2011)

Just passing this along in case anyone can help (Black Arab, Big Tom, Gerry one time...etc)

Also really excited about this night-and back in the day used to reguarly attend the party nights at Easton community centre-its just so great to have that on my doorstep!!

URGENT CALL FOR ARTISTS
 Hi lovely's....Easton Community Centre like so many organisations in the community is facing a massive financial challenge for 2012. Funding from Bristol City Council is no longer a given and even if they do decide to continue funding, it'll be '000s less than in previous years and will have a negative impact on local service provision to the community. So we need to fundraise, now!

 On Friday 16th December we'd like to hold a fundraiser party to bring verve, good vibes and some money into the pot...and I thought of you, and wondered if you could help in achieving that goal? We need bands and DJs, a PA system, decor....frankly people that still hold a soft spot for the community centre and understand it's value to the community. There used to be massive nights at Easton CC (remember those nights?) and that's what we'd like to achieve on the 16th Dec only with a little more of an eclectic mix of music and visual arts. Do you know others who may be interested in performing/helping? Expenses will be covered and any bands involved can have free hire of the space in 2012, as a thank you. We really do need your help in pulling together a team that can turn this intention into a reality. I hope you can help. Feel free to discuss this or pass it on to anyone who you think might be interested in helping too. Thanks ....Love n blessings, Emily xxx (On behalf of Easton Community Centre)


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 22, 2011)

How's best to recommend them people to talk to kinda thing?


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Had some fantastic nights there back in the day. Is there a link so I could put it up on Facebook? I can think of a few who might want to help out.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Had some fantastic nights there back in the day. Is there a link so I could put it up on Facebook? I can think of a few who might want to help out.



I will send you the message I got from FB-i'll FB you now !


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 24, 2011)

Will be more than happy to volunteer for DJ duties and can more involved, are you organising?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 31, 2011)

No I'm not involved in organising it -just passing the message along-still no FB page page though which is annoying! However for those wnating to help out -contact Emily Williams at Easton Community Centre.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 20, 2011)

Got it in a legible size?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 20, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Got it in a legible size?


 No- you will have to get your magnifying glass out! I copied it from the face book page if you want further details.


----------

